# Schutzbleche für Roadlite AL 7.0



## TripleSpeeder (10. September 2016)

Hallo,

um mich für den Winter zu rüsten suche ich gerade nach Schutzblechen für mein Roadlite AL 7.0. Natürlich sollen sie leicht sein und dabei noch die schöne Optik nicht verderben 
Ich hab die Crud RoadRacer MK2 ausprobiert, die lassen sich aber nicht vernünftig montieren. Kann mir jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## entsch (26. Oktober 2016)

TripleSpeeder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um mich für den Winter zu rüsten suche ich gerade nach Schutzblechen für mein Roadlite AL 7.0. Natürlich sollen sie leicht sein und dabei noch die schöne Optik nicht verderben
> Ich hab die Crud RoadRacer MK2 ausprobiert, die lassen sich aber nicht vernünftig montieren. Kann mir jemand was empfehlen?



Habe das Rad (noch) nicht. Aber würden nicht die Tubus Wingee passen, die auch am Commuter verbaut sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TripleSpeeder (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe jetzt die Curana C-Lite (30mm breit) montiert. Sind ziemlich stabil und trotzdem noch schön leicht. Gibts z.B. hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Curana/C-Lite-Schutzblech-Set-p28405/. Haben sich schon mehrfach bewährt im Regen und herbstnassen Straßen. Bis auf die Füße bleibt alles trocken.
Die Montage war allerdings Fummelei, da die Strebenlängen überhaupt nicht zum Rad passen wollen. Du musst die Streben vorne/hinten tauschen, dabei aber auch die Biegung ändern! Also die geknickten hinteren Streben gerade biegen, damit sie vorne verwendet werden können. Dann die vorderen Streben "knicken" damit sie hinten an die breitere Aufnahme passen. So haben sie dann die perfekte Länge 
Bin bisher etwa 300 km gefahren und super zufrieden.
Bei Bedarf kann ich noch ein Foto reinstellen.


----------



## filiale (21. November 2016)

Bitte mal ein paar Bilder einstellen.Ich habe Interesse.
Besonders die Befestigungen wären interessant.Danke.

sent from smartphone


----------



## TripleSpeeder (6. Dezember 2016)

Sorry, hat etwas gedauert. Hier die versprochenen Fotos:
Seite: 


Vorderrad: 


Hinterrad: 


 


 


 




Der Gepäckträger ist übrigens ein Racktime LightIT


----------



## filiale (6. Dezember 2016)

Leider sieht man keine Bilder


----------



## TripleSpeeder (6. Dezember 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Leider sieht man keine Bilder


Hmpf, hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Ich lad sie gleich nochmal hoch.


----------



## TripleSpeeder (6. Dezember 2016)

Bilder sind jetzt verlinkt in meinem Beitrag weiter oben


----------



## filiale (6. Dezember 2016)

Danke 
Ich bin mal so frei und hänge die Bilder hier rein, dann sind sie mit im Archiv, wer weiß wie lange Deine Quelle die Bilder online hält.


----------



## TripleSpeeder (19. Dezember 2016)

Danke, hab jetzt die Bilder nochmal direkt im Forum hochgeladen und in meinen Beitrag eingefügt. Hoffe das ist jetzt für alle sichtbar...


----------

